

When/How will postal mail go away? - anthropocentric

Businesses like The Gas Company, The Water Company, The Plumbing Supply outfit still send paper invoices and statements to most of their customers.  These businesses spend millions of dollars each year in postage alone (not counting paper, printing, labor, etc.).<p>In this country alone, one million men are walking up to mailboxes, hand-picking-up, driving, sorting, re-sorting, driving, and hand-delivering stuff - at an enormous cost and waste (both in terms of dollars and in terms of the environment).  In this modern day and age, it’s absurd. We’ve got e-mail, IM, twitter, etc.<p>The question is, when and how is this finally going to change?<p>Zumbox launched yesterday - "the alternative postal service".  Is this the answer?  Thoughts?<p>Here's the Zumbox environmental case:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/9405157/Zumbox-White-Paper-Whats-the-real-cost-of-42-cent-stamp
======
gaius
About the same time we stop eating food and everyone lives on super-
concentrated Food Pellets(tm) I expect. While driving flying cars on the moon.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
How will I get my stuff from eBay?

~~~
DabAsteroid
<http://www.ups.com>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Has its limits when you're not in the USA.

Oh - were y'all only thinking about the USA?

~~~
DabAsteroid
_were y'all only thinking about the USA?_

Yes. Thank you for broadening my perspective.

